# Firebond ++++++++



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

21, 3 points, 3 NCB £1400 fully comp on R32 GTR £300 excess


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Pretty good rate that John.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

did you declare any Mods ?


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

i think he declared all the mods.


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

yep all mods declared


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Firebond+++++++++

Thought it was a good E-bay seller for a moment there.......


----------

